# data issues



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

Running ThunderStickGENII_2 with mr3 radios. Today I can't seem to get a data connection. What can I check? Btw I'm in se Tennessee in case anyone else is having issues. 
Thanks


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Try disabling EHRPD.

Dial ##778#

Go to Edit Mode.

Password is 000000.

Go to Modem Settings.

Tap Rev. A. Set it to Enable, instead of eHRPD. Hit menu and tap Commit Modifications.

It will reboot you shortly after.


----------



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

Nothing happens after hitting the call button??


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you are in a 4G area and it switches back and forth between 3g and 4g you will have longer handoff times between the two. Enabled means it puts you on the 3g network used by normal 3g devices, eHRPD is used only by the thunderbolt for quicker hand off times between 3g and 4g.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

"jlank said:


> Nothing happens after hitting the call button??


You must be running a sense Rom and I think go launcher or its dialer blocked it I read somewhere use stock launcher.


----------



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

No using stock launcher. I'm in a 4g area. Idk go figure?? And yes it's a sense rom.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Should work fine on a Sense rom (using the stock dialer).


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Bad sim card?


----------



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

Do I just go to my local corporate VZW store to get one??


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

"jlank said:


> Do I just go to my local corporate VZW store to get one??


Yes, for free I believe


----------



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

Cool thank you all for the help. I'll try that and we'll see what happens!


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> Should work fine on a Sense rom (using the stock dialer).


So since BAMF are like the rockstars of development, have you ever been somwhere in a yelling match with someone and when they pull out their phone to have you removed you notice the BAMF pull up lock screen running sense 3.0 on his thunderbolt do you pull the old line....."do you know who I am?"


----------



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

[quote name='"Adrynalyne"']Try disabling EHRPD.

Dial ##778#

Go to Edit Mode.

Password is 000000.

Go to Modem Settings.

Tap Rev. A. Set it to Enable, instead of eHRPD. Hit menu and tap Commit Modifications.

It will reboot you shortly after.

Nm didn't work


----------



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok data is in and out. But better than before.


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

Data has been terrible the past week on the new radio.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been on the new mr3 radio and haven't had any data problems.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

MrKleen said:


> Data has been terrible the past week on the new radio.


It isn't the radio, its the network.


----------

